# هل هناك دورات للفحوص الغير اتلافية بالاردن- الرجاء المساعدة



## اربداوي (30 أغسطس 2012)

هل هناك دورات للفحوص الغير اتلافية بالاردن- الرجاء المساعدة
ndt level ii mt,pt,ut,rt


----------



## notime4life (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو تزويدنا بعنوان شركة نايا ومن هو الشخص المرخص عالميا او رقم الكود له في الــ asnt


----------



## abu_zkria (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي الكريم أنا مهندس من الأردن و هناك مدرب معتمد من (ASNT (American Society for Non destructive Testing و هذا المدرب مهندس اسمه م. حسان و هو يملك شركة لعمل هذه الفحوصات و يعقد دورات معتمدة تتضمن مستويين لكل دورة مع امتحانات و شهادات معتمدة و موقع عقد هذه الدورات في عمان بالقرب من مطابع الدستور - شارع الجامعة الاردنية و اسعار هذه الدورات تقريبا 300 - 350 دينار ما عدا دورة RT تقريبا 600 -700 دينار و أنا شخصيا مشترك حاليا في دورة RT كما إن الدورة تتضمن تمرينا عمليا و تستمر تقريبا اسبوعين كاملين يوميا و اليك رقم تلفون م. حسان اذا اردت ان تنسق معه 0799577734 حياك الله و اتمنى أن أكون قد افدت


----------

